# Vodafone 3G



## Suhas (Jan 17, 2011)

hi,

Does anyone have any idea of how the Vodafone 3G service (recently launched) is ?(USB data card service)
They are giving discount within my company. Rs. 1600 initial and then Rs. 400 per month (unlimited) for the Vodafone 3G USB data card.

Any reviews about this service ?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## dr.rdb (Jan 24, 2011)

currently Vodafone selling 3G devices and ask people to use it on 2G Services! wtf!!!


----------



## Pratul_09 (Feb 14, 2011)

Suhas said:


> hi,
> 
> Does anyone have any idea of how the Vodafone 3G service (recently launched) is ?(USB data card service)
> They are giving discount within my company. Rs. 1600 initial and then Rs. 400 per month (unlimited) for the Vodafone 3G USB data card.
> ...



get the device for 1.6k bucks with for 1 month, unlock the device and use with any 3G service provider. The device(K3565, actually its Huawei E160) is superior to idea netsetter(E1550) as it offers speed upto 7.2 mbps.

I would recommend BSNL/MTNL


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (Mar 4, 2011)

Well, anyone using Vodafone 3G?? Vodafone is offering 3G as trial.

Only in Mumbai, Delhi, Chennai, Kolkata, Ahmedabad, Surat, Gandhidham, Coimbatore, Nagpur, Lucknow & Kanpur

Send ACT 3G to 144(Prepaid) / 111(Postpaid) and enjoy 3G speed on 2G plans. So as for know 2GB for 98/- 3G is best plan between all the providers.


----------



## Ishu Gupta (Mar 5, 2011)

Pratul_09 said:


> get the device for 1.6k bucks with for 1 month, unlock the device and use with any 3G service provider. The device(K3565, actually its Huawei E160) is superior to idea netsetter(E1550) as it offers speed upto 7.2 mbps.
> 
> I would recommend BSNL/MTNL


Or get Huawei UMG1831 for 2.5k which supports upto 21mbps.
Future Proofing FTW.


----------



## Pratul_09 (Mar 5, 2011)

Ishu Gupta said:


> Or get Huawei UMG1831 for 2.5k which supports upto 21mbps.
> Future Proofing FTW.



These devices are not to be sold in india, they are imported from europe/us and sold as dealer warranty. whereas vodafone gives 2 yr. replacement warranty.


----------



## din (Mar 10, 2011)

@Pratul_09

But once you unlock, you lose warranty isn't it?


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Mar 10, 2011)

Yea..unlocked devices will loose the warranty. But they hardly have any problems. I'm using a Huawei modem which is intended for Orange. 

OT: Din uncle.. is it really you?


----------



## din (Mar 14, 2011)

Vamsi, yes, its me  Old but same 

Meantime, I am also using an unlocked modem!


----------



## Sunit Patil (Mar 15, 2011)

Wow.. This is what we called 3G Vodafone has did it pune finally. Very good speed on GSM at in GPRS Cost Min 
I want to Share My Speed test on laptop follow the link. You loved it don’t go any ware buy Vodafone if you are existing customer type ACT 3G to 144 it will Activate in 2 min. for Prepaid.
*www.speedtest.net/result/1202748495.png 
I glade to inform you that Vodafone will be the DON of 3G Internet Speed
Thanks & Regards 
Sunit Patil


----------



## akshayt (Apr 12, 2011)

1. I often get 4-5+ Mbps on my Airtel 3g, not always though.

2. Airtel Flexishield plans pwns all other 3g plans in India, barring BSNL/MTNL Ultd plans, and definitely gives them too really tough competition for most mobile users!


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 16, 2011)

Vodafone 3G USB Stick Offer

Unlimited plan 	599

Vodafone 3G USB Stick: 3G USB Modem - Internet access for laptop & Desktop | Mumbai


----------



## reddead (Apr 16, 2011)

what! unlimited plan for only 599......
i guess taxes extra BTW will the speed be same in all cities[i am in jaipur]


----------



## akshayt (Apr 16, 2011)

that is a 2G plan and will get 3G speeds only till the trial lasts, in case it isn't over already


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 17, 2011)

akshayt said:


> 1. I often get 4-5+ Mbps on my Airtel 3g, not always though.
> 
> 2. Airtel Flexishield plans pwns all other 3g plans in India, barring BSNL/MTNL Ultd plans, and definitely gives them too really tough competition for most mobile users!



 stop being a pet of airtel, how much do they pay you.  isn't you who got warned other day because of your strongly biased opinions. and for god sake don't ever compare americans to indians.  FOI american beggers are also above our upper middle class indians.


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

Nope, American beggers aren't above Upper Middle Class Indians. UMC in India is like 40lacs-1cr annual family income,







american beggars are like 20-30k USD a year, as much as lower middle class indians


----------



## rishitells (Apr 17, 2011)

akshayt said:


> that is a 2G plan and will get 3G speeds only till the trial lasts, in case it isn't over already



means its not 3G what they are giving for 599? So what will be the costs for 3G? I want to purchase the Vodafone USB guys, and willing to go for the 599 plan, is it worth it?


----------



## Pratul_09 (Apr 17, 2011)

Rishabh_sharma1990 said:


> means its not 3G what they are giving for 599? So what will be the costs for 3G? I want to purchase the Vodafone USB guys, and willing to go for the 599 plan, is it worth it?



you will be best to go for the prepaid scheme and purchase the usb dongle and one month subscription for 1600 + 199 = 1799 and after one month unlock it and use any service provider that provides the most VFP scheme.
Note:go for Huawei usb dongle, as they are easier to unlock compared to ZTE. They sell ZTE and Huawei at the same rates and it can be identified by the model no with H and Z initials



akshayt said:


> Nope, American beggers aren't above Upper Middle Class Indians. UMC in India is like 40lacs-1cr annual family income,
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i suppose you must read this :
Poverty in the United States - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## akshayt (Apr 17, 2011)

Exactly what I said. A family of 4-5 who is poverty stricken in the US has a combined family income of 20-30k USD approx, average, some states higher, some lower, but as an average.


----------



## rhitwick (Apr 17, 2011)

Stay in topic guys, its becoming dirty.


----------



## bhushanm (Apr 22, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> Vodafone 3G USB Stick Offer
> 
> Unlimited plan 	599
> 
> Vodafone 3G USB Stick: 3G USB Modem - Internet access for laptop & Desktop | Mumbai



I have had the worst experience with Vodafone 3G. For starters, I never got to use the 3G speeds. Let me explain chronologically:

1. I go to Vodafone store in Ghatkopar(w), ask for 3G plan, get suggested this plan, and person says try 3G free for a month and then decide if you want to go for annual subscription. Since prepaid and postpaid both cost the same, I told him I'll go for prepaid.

2.  I come home, plug in the device and there is no 3G speed. I call up support and they tell me 3G is to be explicitly activated.

3. One day wasted. I try again, and still no 3G speeds. I call up support and they tell me, and here's the shocker, 3G is available only in western suburbs, not central suburbs. I give the guy a piece of my mind and he asks someone and tells me 3G is launching all over Mumbai in a month.

4. Meanwhile, the USB stick starts giving problems. It never connects and gives me some RAS 768 (738,maybe, don't remember) error. Called up support and first few times they tell me to uninstall software from laptop, reboot, and install again (remember those Windows 98 days when this was common place? Never thought would get to experience it again). Then they tell me it is a hardware problem.

5. Month's time gone, and now I get a bill from Vodafone for Rs.199+ taxes for my SIM card. This can only mean one thing - they frigging put me on a postpaid plan. Also, a warning for those who are planning a postpaid connection, there is an additional hidden charge of 200+ every month. Also, bill mentioned the plan as a GPRS data plan.

So now I have to put everything aside and visit the Vodafone store to sort things out with these @$$#0!e$. I have to quiz them about the bill, get the postpaid canceled, get the hardware replaced, and switch to a 3G activated. Man, they are going to get a huge piece of my mind if they give me any of that 'Happy to help, but sorry, not in this case' crap.


----------



## Anish (Apr 23, 2011)

Tarrifs and offers are really nice in vodafone... but i wonder where the hell did they get the people who attend the customer care calls


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (Apr 23, 2011)

bhushanm said:


> I have had the worst experience with Vodafone 3G. For starters, I never got to use the 3G speeds. Let me explain chronologically:
> 
> 1. I go to Vodafone store in Ghatkopar(w), ask for 3G plan, get suggested this plan, and person says try 3G free for a month and then decide if you want to go for annual subscription. Since prepaid and postpaid both cost the same, I told him I'll go for prepaid.
> 
> ...



give them a piece of your mind... and tells us what happens... they need it

@akshayt and Pratul_09

don't go offtopic


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

My Vodafone 3G Speedtest 

*www.speedtest.net/result/1303164621.png


----------



## ssk_the_gr8 (May 19, 2011)

^^nice..... which area in calcutta? and which plan?


----------



## krishnandu.sarkar (May 19, 2011)

Area : Tollygunge.
Plan : MI103 (Just activated for testing, after the trial)


----------

